# ummm help



## 08op (Mar 14, 2010)

ok i think i've talked the wifey into gettin a fp setup, but not getting a huge budget.i think i'll have about $1,000, maybe a lil less or more. question is would the epson705hd deal from visual apex be a good choice. why is because i have a board setup with about 100" size where screen would go now and looks to be good size, i sit 13' from this. ceiling is 7'6" pj would be about 7" off ceiling height, screen bottom would be 29" off floor and 14" from ceiling. does this sound right,or atleast close enough??? i dont know if thats to close for 720p res or would be good. please help me so when i get the moneys and the ok to get it i can order before the wife changes her mind, hahaha. thanks.


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

If you can do $200 above your $1000 budget, you can get a much better projector, the Epson 8350, which is a native 1080p projector. Just paint the screen on the wall if budget challenged, or use a sheet of WilsonArt Designer White laminate, available special order from Home Depot for around a hundred bucks.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

fitzwaddle offers up some good advice. :T

Here are some things that I see. Using the 750HD and a 100" screen will give you limited mounting options. The pj has to be mounted from 9'6" to 11'5", meaning that it will be mounted in front of your seating area. Most folks prefer it to be behind or right above their seating. 

Another issue will be eye strain. There will be 37fL at the screen using your numbers which is 2.5 times what is recommended. Overly bright images cause eye fatigue. Even using a low gain screen you will still be double the recommended foot lamberts.

If you absolutely have to stay below the $1000 mark there are some other options for you. You can get a Sanyo PLV-Z700 for $919. That projector will give you 13fL (which is a bit close to the low end) and 1080p. There's also the Optoma HD20 for $919 as well. This projector has 25fL. But after calibrating your white and black levels, it should be down to a more manageable level. I believe Art measured this Optoma at something like 40% less than the published lumens. So taking that into consideration, you very well could be right around 15fL.

Do you want to stay at 720p when there are 1080p options available in your range?

Are you going to buy a screen with the $1000 as well? If so, you'll probably have to go the 720p route and get one of Visual Apex's Vapex screens or an Elite.


----------



## 08op (Mar 14, 2010)

thanks for the replies, didnt relize with the 705 it would be so far forward and i havent gotten into fl in research yet, obviously this is my first pj setup. i would like to go 1080 so i dont regret going only with 720, but i thought with my small budget that a package deal would be a good route to go. 
not set on a price yet cause this will be bought with tax money and dont know what were getting yet just want to get opoions so i get a good setup and not throw my money away on junk. so maybe i'll sweet talk the wife into a lil more money for it and go 1080(8350,plv-z700?)and do a boc screen and monoprice for mount and cable. 
ok off to read some more info, thanks guys.:help:


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

If you can paint the wall the Home Theater Shack's diy Screen Forum is the best on the internet. :T


----------



## 08op (Mar 14, 2010)

got ok from the boss to get one just need to see what uncle sams giving back. how are the screens from VA, the vapex screens? i would do a painted one but i am not allowed near a roller so not a good plan, and my screen will go near stairs so it needs to be somewhat movable. thinkin a hd20 package deal if screens are decent.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

08op said:


> how are the screens from VA, the vapex screens?.


I would guess that they are ok. You don't need to spend a lot of money to get a decent screen.


----------

